
Signal downloads surge in Hong Kong amid free speech crackdown - doener
https://decrypt.co/35021/signal-downloads-surge-hong-kong-free-speech-crackdown
======
raxxorrax
Really bad what is happening there. Also really bad that there is no western
government with values to formulate criticism. That says a lot.

